

How to create an anonymous website? - throwaway567

Hi,<p>This is a throwaway account for obvious reasons.<p>I'm looking to create an anonymous site, which will need hosting and domain registration. The site will only need static files served from it. All ideally with no trace back to me. And that won't be pulled by an ISP at the first letter from a lawyer.
Does anyone know an easy and inexpensive way to do this?<p>Why?<p>I'm in the UK and some months ago signed up to a course in a non tech related field. Fees were required in advance so I did the usual searches and visited the premises before paying a sum of around £10,000.<p>Following the "start" of the course it very quickly became very clear there was literally nothing backing them up and no chance of actually learning anything or gaining a qualification. Through a series of calls, emails and letters I tried to resolve this and am currently undergoing legal proceedings to try and recoup some of the fees.<p>I have recently discovered there are at least several dozen people who feel they have been duped by the same company. Two years ago, through legal channels, they had them shut down and the owner blacklisted from running a company in the UK. They resurfaced a year later with the previous owner's son as the new director and have since begun re-advertising under a different name.<p>As they are a small course (with high fees) it would be very easy to get high in the search results for anyone searching for their name(s).<p>&#62;&#62;<p>I do not want to post anything slanderous or untrue online, just a warning to other prospective students that there is a very high dissatisfaction rate with previous students (possibly over 50%), with examples of the problems faced by some.<p>I would prefer to remain anonymous for the time being at least until other legal action has gone its course.<p>Thanks
======
vaksel
just remember that when you register a domain, to get private registration.
Also make sure its a new domain, if you already registered it with your real
info, changing it to private won't help, your old info can still be found.

Also there are a few extra things you need to do, to protect yourself:

a) dont' use the same Google Analytics and Google Adsense account on that
website as on your other sites.

b) When you answer emails for that site, always do so after accessing the
email service through a proxy.

c) Make up a fake name for your persona for that site. Make it be completely
irrelevant to any of your other identities. Make sure the name is very common,
but something less less obvious than John Smith.

------
nreece
Have you looked at NearlyFreeSpeech: <https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/about/>

~~~
throwaway567
Thankyou - that is exactly the service I'm looking for - my google-fu is low
today :)

I'll leave the post open rather than delete, just in case anyone else happens
upon it.

Thanks again

------
kqr2
Would it be possible to use something like <http://www.wikileaks.com/> to
expose the fraud?

wikileaks has held up against some tough opponents.

------
newsdog
TOR hidden service - then publish the onion address with tor2web.com

A bit involved, but about as secure as it gets these days.

